# British comedy.



## TylerD (3/11/14)

I am a British humor addict. One of my all time favorites is definitely Monty Python.
Anyone ever watched "The League of gentlemen? I watched all the seasons back to back 3 times back in the day.


Which ones do you enjoy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)




----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)




----------



## johan (3/11/14)

I'm on my way with a 3TB HDD - only watched a couple and couldn't get hold of all - every time I was on D(H)eathrow airport during a layover, I looked for "The League of gentlemen" without success.


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)

johan said:


> I'm on my way with a 3TB HDD - only watched a couple and couldn't get hold of all - every time I was on D(H)eathrow airport during a layover, I looked for "The League of gentlemen" without success.


I have the box set. I will bring it when we meet up again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

How much do you hate the Romans?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How much do you hate the Romans?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How much do you hate the Romans?



" A lot" is enough to be in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------

